# ***OFFICIAL*** Thiago Alves vs. Rick Story Pre/Post Fight Discussion



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

*Alves vs. Story vBookie! *

*Please direct all threads/conversation regarding this fight into this thread. All other threads will be merged into this one.*​


----------



## deansheppard (May 18, 2009)

This is One Im looking forward to, should be a war. I hope Alves is back on form. TKO in the 2nd.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

I think a decent Alves beats Story, an Alves that we have recently seen with demolish Story.


----------



## Indestructibl3 (Apr 2, 2009)

deansheppard said:


> This is One Im looking forward to, should be a war. I hope Alves is back on form. TKO in the 2nd.





HitOrGetHit said:


> I think a decent Alves beats Story, an Alves that we have recently seen with demolish Story.


Both of those said - I see Story grinding this fight out


----------



## c-dub (Nov 18, 2010)

dulce diet ftw!


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

I think this will be fight of the night. Thiago's not going down easy but he's goin down.

unless he just leg kicks the **** out of him from the very start.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

I don't think Story will have that much of a problem securing takedowns and grinding out a win. Alves lack of fights in the past few years and drastic weight cut make me question what his cardio will be like in a fight that will have a lot of grappling exchanges as well.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

I think this fight will look like Alves vs Howard.

Alves by UD.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Easy credits right here.


----------



## mattandbenny (Aug 2, 2007)

Alves by UD for me. I think it will be reasonably close, but Alves will dominate the stand up and avoid enough takedowns to get the decision.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Alves UD for me. Story is tough, but Alves is tougher. Apart from losses to GSP and Fitch, Alves hasnt lost in nearly 6 years.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

hixxy said:


> Alves UD for me. Story is tough, but Alves is tougher. Apart from losses to GSP and Fitch, Alves hasnt lost in nearly 6 years.


And losing to these two is no shame. The new, Dolce-Alves would give Fitch a run for his money imo.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

Im going to go with story but I can see how it might end in favor of Alves. The NEW alves IMO would have issues with Shield, Fitch or GSP I dont see him beating any of them but he's going to ether KO Story or get laid on for three rounds IMO.


----------



## enufced904 (Jul 17, 2008)

I see Alves being able to keep this standing and finish via TKO in the 2nd.


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

Ummmm Alves with Breast implants anyone?!


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

I've recently become a fan of Story. I just think the kid is a fuckin' savage and I love his fighting style. I like Alves too, but i'll be rooting for Story.

Tough one to call. I'll pick Alves though by UD.


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

edlavis88 said:


> Ummmm Alves with Breast implants anyone?!


WTF!?

Is he lactating!?

Shit I might call Alves to help feed my twins, looks like he has plenty in stock.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

If alvez has a Achilles heel its high level grapples, Story's base is in wrestling and his grappling is very good as well. I think he'll be able to take alves down and work from there but I hope not, Id like to see how long Story can bang with Alves or if Thiago can just KO him, ether way its more exciting than the ground game in this one IMO.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

slapshot said:


> *If alvez has a Achilles heel its high level grapples,* Story's base is in wrestling and his grappling is very good as well. I think he'll be able to take alves down and work from there but I hope not, Id like to see how long Story can bang with Alves or if Thiago can just KO him, ether way its more exciting than the ground game in this one IMO.


Tell that to a prime Karo, Koscheck, and Hughes.


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

Yeah Alves' grappling is very underrated, only GSP has been able to take him down at will. Fitch had a lot of success but didn't have it all his own way by any means. Story is a beast but in pure grapplignj terms he isn't on the level of Fitch or GSP, i think we'll see a lot of successful sprawling from Thiago and maybe even catching Story coming in with a knee too.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

edlavis88 said:


> Yeah Alves' grappling is very underrated, only GSP has been able to take him down at will. Fitch had a lot of success but didn't have it all his own way by any means. Story is a beast but in pure grapplignj terms he isn't on the level of Fitch or GSP, i think we'll see a lot of successful sprawling from Thiago and maybe even catching Story coming in with a knee too.


Fitch was too busy beating him down standing to dominate him grappling.


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

I like Story's fights but I see Alves wrecking him. Lol @ the count down when they mentioned Alves not being able to stand in the center and brawl with Story. Alves will dominate the stand up


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

F*ck. Really pissed off at myself for not betting on Story. He has this.


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

Story lookin real good. Looks like he should be fighting at 155 too.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

_wa oh wa oh stuck on you, you and me baby are stuck like glue_

god I wish we could see some wrestler vs wreslter matches at 170


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

Story is looking GREAT- fantastic strategy as the takedown threat is negating Alves' stand up and kicks.​


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Story is a powerhouse.

I expect Alves to be more aggressive from now on.


----------



## SerJ (Sep 17, 2009)

Story looking good in there. Thiago can't handle the wrestlers still.


----------



## BWoods (Apr 8, 2007)

During that last exchange it looked like Thiago landed four or five good shots but story landed two good punches during his explosion. That round goes to Story, lets see if Alves gets away from the clinch.


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

Walker said:


> Story is looking GREAT- fantastic strategy as the takedown threat is negating Alves' stand up and kicks.​


That ain't no shit. Alves looks scared to even throw a kick!


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Story is wearing him out with the grappling then he can finish him on the feet


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

Rd2 super boring


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Story is the real deal. 

Put him in there with Rory!


----------



## anderton46 (Apr 23, 2010)

Not sure Story is really doing THAT well. His wrestling is just keeping the pressure on Thiago but he's had very few takedowns.

why does alves just stand there instead of throwing, just allows story to close the distance to grapple


----------



## aerius (Nov 19, 2006)

Thiago is being an idiot, it's like he doesn't know where he is in the cage and keeps backing himself into the fence where he gets trapped in a clinchfest. Circle out damnit!


----------



## Spec0688 (Sep 9, 2007)

Ref should have seperated them a bit quicker, Story was clearly just holding him against the fense without throwing a single punch. Round 1 was good but the sencond round was rather dull.


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

Anyone else notice how weak those knees were that Alves was throwing at the end of the round? Story has messed his legs up.


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

Canadian Psycho said:


> Story is the real deal.
> 
> Put him in there with Rory!


He is definitely ready for the top.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

Thiago is looking nasty in the stand up...it's just been 20 seconds of standup and 4:30 on the cage.


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

Alves is a dumbass.


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

Alves is looking frustrated in the corner- unless he can land a big shot Story will win. Alves needs to throw when he has a chance to pull out a TKO/KO to win.​


----------



## Steroid Steve (Oct 1, 2010)

Story just leaves his chin hanging out...


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

My ppv just died WTF??


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

"defense isn't enough to win fights"

tell that to Mighty Mouse


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

Damn this fights needs another round.


----------



## BWoods (Apr 8, 2007)

Thiago is landing so many solid shots, how is Story not even showing a slight sign of being hurt. He backed off earlier.

Kind of frustrated that Thiago just now decided to start fighting...two rounds too late dude.


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

oldfan said:


> My ppv just died WTF??


If you have Direct TV they're having problems. First time I ordered it today it was billed to another guys account. 

They said he'd call them when he noticed:laugh:


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

Man good fight- wish there were more rounds for it. Story won it easily though.​


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Story is the ******* reincarnation of Frankenstein's monster god damn how did he eat those shots in the third and keep coming forward with strikes of his own.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

Rick Story is sort of an American zombie, dude ate some serious shots from Alves.


----------



## anderton46 (Apr 23, 2010)

Story got beat the **** up, Alves got a bit sweaty.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

RustyRenegade said:


> If you have Direct TV they're having problems. First time I ordered it today it was billed to another guys account.
> 
> They said he'd call them when he noticed:laugh:


yeah direct tv. when will I learn. Lose oit when the ******* wind blows.

Now sopcast says " that is not a sopcast channel...


who's winning the ******* fight?


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

I may be stupid, but i hate Story's style...Fitch looks like 10x more active than him imo...


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

Story beat Alves, Alves is pissed (which is dumb as he lost the first two rounds)


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

oldfan said:


> yeah direct tv. when will I learn. Lose oit when the ******* wind blows.
> 
> Now sopcast says " that is not a sopcast channel...
> 
> ...


story unanimous decision 29-28


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

AlphaDawg said:


> F*ck. Really pissed off at myself for not betting on Story. He has this.


Damn it. I FUCKIN' knew it.


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

oldfan said:


> yeah direct tv. when will I learn. Lose oit when the ******* wind blows.
> 
> Now sopcast says " that is not a sopcast channel...
> 
> ...


Story won 29-28 on all cards. :thumbsup:​


----------



## "El Guapo" (Jun 25, 2010)

wow seriously that guy took loads of power shots, iron jaw or what.

guess the third round made up for the first two mediocre ones..


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Generic wrestler wins again.

Hooray.


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

oldfan said:


> yeah direct tv. when will I learn. Lose oit when the ******* wind blows.
> 
> Now sopcast says " that is not a sopcast channel...
> 
> ...


Story got KO'd at the last minute


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

John8204 said:


> Story beat Alves, Alves is pissed (which is dumb as he lost the first two rounds)


I found it funny that he was acting like he won before the decision was announced. Wtf were his coaches telling him, that he was winning?


----------



## SerJ (Sep 17, 2009)

Damn, good finish and that's about it. A little boring, but Story did well with his wrestling. You have to do what you have to do to win the fight.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

AlexMac2010 said:


> wow seriously that guy took loads of power shots, iron jaw or what.
> 
> guess the third round made up for the first two mediocre ones..


Who does he have to be afraid of at 170 now? BJ? Condit? Macdonald?


----------



## SerJ (Sep 17, 2009)

vilify said:


> Story got KO'd at the last minute


You mean the last second!!!


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

Blame Alves for losing- he still can't defend the takedown even after GSP used it over and over again him. Plus Story muscled him up on the cage and he couldn't get any separation. I thought Alves would win this fight but the blueprint is there for wrestlers to take him out of his game and he still hasn't learned from it.​


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

No one. Maybe Fitch.

Only wrestlers can beat other wrestlers.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Story seemed a bit tired in round 3. If it was a 5 rounder, i think Alves would have won this. Props to Storys chin though.


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

Ellenberger REMATCH! Jake fucks him up this time.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

vilify said:


> Story got KO'd at the last minute


too slow you **** troll. didn't you used to be red?

I still got nothing which thread do I follow next?

why don't we have 1 pbp thread?


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

SerJ said:


> Damn, good finish and that's about it. A *little* boring, but Story did well with his wrestling. You have to do what you have to do to win the fight.


A little more...
Props to Story. He's one tough SOB and a real powerhouse.........but i just don't feel him.

He's excellent at using the cage, for that clinch, but not much action, except *hugging* + trying to drag his opponent down...

Would like to see him against a top BJJ guy to see is he wants to take it down like that.

Maybe Rocha?!


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

Roflcopter said:


> No one. Maybe Fitch.
> 
> Only wrestlers can beat other wrestlers.


And we _never_ see WW wrestlers face each other.


----------



## anderton46 (Apr 23, 2010)

Walker said:


> Blame Alves for losing- he still can't defend the takedown even after GSP used it over and over again him. Plus Story muscled him up on the cage and he couldn't get any separation. I thought Alves would win this fight but the blueprint is there for wrestlers to take him out of his game and he still hasn't learned from it.​


He did defend the takedown 90% of the time, he just couldn't get out of the clinch against the fence, which is where 70% of the fight was.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

anderton46 said:


> He did defend the takedown 90% of the time, he just couldn't get out of the clinch against the fence, which is where 70% of the fight was.


He lost the striking exchanges for most of the fight too Story was wearing out his body and landed hard shots to the head throughout. He really didn't do anything until a few minutes into the third when Story slowed down from throwing so many heavy punches and going for takedowns.


----------



## OHKO (Jul 11, 2010)

Man I absolutely hate Story's style. It might be effective but it bores me to bits.


----------



## mohammadmoofty (Mar 26, 2010)

Rick "the bedtime" Story


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

The wrestler era is upon us. I dread paying for a ppv because of it.


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

^K1 might be more you guys' style.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

OHKO said:


> Man I absolutely hate Story's style. It might be effective but it bores me to bits.


You hate when guys throw a bunch of 3-5 punch combinations to the head and body with lethal intent? Stop acting like Story is some LNP artist who doesn't try to finish.


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

If you think Story's fight with Alves was boring then you aren't an MMA fan and obviously don't understand it.​


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

Did you like the Grove/Boetsch fight Walker?


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

box said:


> Did you like the Grove/Boetsch fight Walker?


 
Yes I did. So?​ 
Boetsch completely controlled Kendall and Grove could do nothing to stop it.​ 
When are people going to learn that if a fighter is going use wrestling to dominate them that they might actually try and learn to negate it with either better TDD or a better ground game off their back?

Are you bored with the Mir-Nelson fight as well?​


----------



## mohammadmoofty (Mar 26, 2010)

Walker said:


> When are people going to learn that if a fighter is going use wrestling to dominate them that they might actually try and learn to negate it with either better TDD or a better ground game off their back?​


 story is using his energy to create a stalemate situation that will win him the fight because of the stupid scoring system in mma.
and i definitely think that if you don't like being pushed against the cage then it's your fault and you need to train to get the hell out of there, but that shouldn't be how you win a fight.


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

Walker said:


> If you think Story's fight with Alves was boring then you aren't an MMA fan and obviously don't understand it.​


I personally enjoyed the fight but even I find this post to be ridiculous. So ignorant.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

There was NOTHING boring about the 2 rounds I saw


----------



## aerius (Nov 19, 2006)

anderton46 said:


> He did defend the takedown 90% of the time, he just couldn't get out of the clinch against the fence, which is where 70% of the fight was.


It was even more painful seeing him back himself into the fence where he could get clinched, then doing it again and again and again. Joe Rogan was practically screaming at him to circle out and I was doing the same thing, he backs himself into the fence...and then he just stands there and waits for Story to close the gap clinch him. As soon as Alves' feet cross the painted line in the octagon, he should be circling and getting back to the centre, but he didn't, he just backed his ass into the fence and gave Story a freebie.


----------



## mattandbenny (Aug 2, 2007)

I think everyone can see now that Thiago Alves is very overrated. He seems to have lost all his aggressiveness aswell, he had Story hurt a couple of time in the 3rd round and he still just circled and didn't go in for the kill, when he was clearly 2 rounds down. 

I'm not a fan of Story, he's quite a boring fighter generally (by boring, i mean he doesn't throw many punches/attempt submissions when having Alves on the ground or up against the fence) and reminds me a lot of Fitch, but he gets the job done and is a very big welterweight who will cause lots of guys problems.

I'd give Alves someone like Ellenberger next, and Story has gotta be top 8 now, so he should get someone like Koscheck or A Johnson.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

osmium said:


> Story is the ******* reincarnation of Frankenstein's monster god damn how did he eat those shots in the third and keep coming forward with strikes of his own.


The kid is a ******* savage man. He doesn't care who you are, he's coming after you right from the get go and is going to brawl with you. I love it.

I want Story to smash Fitch's head in.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

mohammadmoofty said:


> story is using his energy to create a stalemate situation that will win him the fight because of the stupid scoring system in mma.
> and i definitely think that if you don't like being pushed against the cage then it's your fault and you need to train to get the hell out of there, but that shouldn't be how you win a fight.


Seriously, what is with this hate on Story?! That wasn't some LNP victory for him. He was looking to fuckin take Thiago's head off and break his ribs in half at moments in that fight.

He beat Thiago on the feet for most of the fight bro and stood and traded with him in the pocket.

As for Story fighting a BJJ fighter, he already did, Dustin Hazelett. He absolutely destroyed dustin too, in one of the most one sided beat downs i've seen.

I want to see him smash Fitch or give ellenberger a rematch next.


----------



## lutalivre1989 (Jan 10, 2011)

box said:


> Did you like the Grove/Boetsch fight Walker?


In my opinion the Boetsch fight was ten times more exciting. Boetsch landed very nice takedowns and went for GnP.

Rick Story on the other hand got one takedown where Alves stood up immediately. Other than that Story only clinched him against the cage and aside from a few knees to the legs he did no damage at all.

I agree though that it was a huge mistake from Alves to not circle away from the cage. 

Story clearly won that fight according to the MMA judging criterias. 
But I would still prefer to be Alves in that fight everyday and get grappled without any submission threat all night long than to be Story and get punched everytime I'm not clinching.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

lutalivre1989 said:


> In my opinion the Boetsch fight was ten times more exciting. Boetsch landed very nice takedowns and went for GnP.
> 
> Rick Story on the other hand got one takedown where Alves stood up immediately. Other than that Story only clinched him against the cage and aside from a few knees to the legs he did no damage at all.
> 
> ...


lol what? Did you just not see the parts where Rick stood toe to toe with Alves, brawling and landing several solid shots to the head and the body? You just missed all of that stuff or choose to ignore it?


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Fitch-Story, let's do it.


----------



## lutalivre1989 (Jan 10, 2011)

Mckeever said:


> lol what? Did you just not see the parts where Rick stood toe to toe with Alves, brawling and landing several solid shots to the head and the body? You just missed all of that stuff or choose to ignore it?


He stood with him but barely connected. Sure he did occasionally but mainly Story used wild punches to get Thiago to back up whick worked perfectly.

edit: Maybe I have to clarify that I'm absolutely not hating on Story. He had the perfect gameplan and fought really intelligent to defeat a more experienced fighter and better striker. I would do exactly the same if I was in his position. But I still think that overall Thiago landed more and better strikes and I would really like to see more diversity in Story's game.


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

Dissapointed with Alves, there were moments when he could have unleashed all hell and at one point I think he had Story very wobbly, but Rick had a good poker face and stuck to his gameplan well.

Alves feels a bit too comfortable striking with his back against the fence, all he had to do was circle out and it would have been a much different fight, he had the opportunities.

Story has a good game but will have to be more refined with someone like Fitch.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

F*uck the stats and technicalities. This fight was a lot of fun. I enjoyed it 10x more then Fitch vs Alves.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

I thought Story did enough to win two rounds.

I thought Alves did enough to win the fight.

Still a big fan of those two.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

Mckeever said:


> Seriously, what is with this hate on Story?! That wasn't some LNP victory for him. He was looking to fuckin take Thiago's head off and break his ribs in half at moments in that fight.


Because someones butt hurt their fighters lost, lol. I agree that Story made his G&P worth watching. 

Alves is not some overrated chump ether IMO. He had moments that IMO had he pulled the trigger he could have had a good change to finish Story, Alves hurt him quite a few times it looked like to me.

Good win for Story, Alves actually did better at grappling than I thought he would and he's still improving. He's not going to be beat by anyone else outside of the top ten and should still be ranked 5th or 6th IMO.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Such a good fight. Really enjoyed it even though I'm an Alves fan. The first 2 rounds were a bit hard to watch, all I wanted was for Alves to circle off the cage and break clinch asap.

The 3rd round was incredible, huge props to Alves still bringing it after being beaten up in rounds 1 and 2, and huge props also to Story for taking some of the shots Alves landed on him, and for beating probably the 3rd or 4th best WW in the world.

Fantastic fight.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

mattandbenny said:


> I think everyone can see now that Thiago Alves is very overrated.


Said the guy with five of the most overrated gatekeepers in MMA as his sig ROFL.:thumb02:


----------



## The Dark Knight (Jun 29, 2008)

Very good fight. Gutted for Alves, though. I really thought and wanted him to him to win. Story is better than I thought. Kind of shows you how good John Hathaway is to have beaten him like that.


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

The Dark Knight said:


> Very good fight. Gutted for Alves, though. I really thought and wanted him to him to win. Story is better than I thought. *Kind of shows you how good John Hathaway is to have beaten him like that.*


Meh. I wouldn't necessarily say Hathaway is that good, just that he has the perfect style to beat Story. As we saw last night, Story's gas tank is suspect and his takedown defense isn't that good. Guys like Hathaway, Ellenberger, Fitch etc should beat him pretty easily.

EDIT: Granted I haven't actually seen Hathaway vs Story but I'm just assuming he got outgrappled to a decision.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

AlphaDawg said:


> Meh. I wouldn't necessarily say Hathaway is that good, just that he has the perfect style to beat Story. As we saw last night, Story's gas tank is suspect and his takedown defense isn't that good. Guys like Hathaway, Ellenberger, Fitch etc should beat him pretty easily.
> 
> EDIT: Granted I haven't actually seen Hathaway vs Story but I'm just assuming he got outgrappled to a decision.


Story has bad cardio? ROFL come on now, most fighters cant keep the pace he did in that fight and take those shots to boot... 

To say his Cardio is lacking from what we saw in that fight seems uneducated at best.

I didn't see a cardio deficit in that fight from Story.



Rauno said:


> GSP-Diaz Fitch-Story and Kos-Shields, let's do it.


I added some fights.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

Everytime I smoke a bowl I end up dbl posting dammit.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

mattandbenny said:


> I think everyone can see now that Thiago Alves is very overrated. He seems to have lost all his aggressiveness aswell, he had Story hurt a couple of time in the 3rd round and he still just circled and didn't go in for the kill, when he was clearly 2 rounds down.
> 
> I'm not a fan of Story, he's quite a boring fighter generally (by boring, i mean he doesn't throw many punches/attempt submissions when having Alves on the ground or up against the fence) and reminds me a lot of Fitch, but he gets the job done and is a very big welterweight who will cause lots of guys problems.
> 
> I'd give Alves someone like Ellenberger next, and Story has gotta be top 8 now, so he should get someone like Koscheck or A Johnson.


Is this the first time you have seen Story fight? He is the most exciting of all the wrestlers at 170.

I think your criticism of Alves is unfair also. It is easy to say go in for the kill but Story wasn't on wobbly legs at any point. He was walking Alves down winging power shots of his own while getting hammered with those brutal strikes. If you are landing the way Alves was the smart thing to do there isn't to start brawling and being super aggressive because you will walk into Story's punches and probably get KOed. It isn't Alves fault Story has a monster chin he would be the champ right now if he landed like that on GSP and Fitch.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

F**** I hate Rick Story!!!! That was impressive as a performance as we have seen in forever but dammit I had this fight as my lock and played most of my other bets in parlays with it to increase my winnings and Story dropped a big stinky steamer on those plans.


----------

